# 3 Leman Russ



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have 3 LR, what would be the best way to equip them?

I was thinking

1x Vanquisher w/ pintle stubber and hull las cannon
2x Standard w/ las hullcannon and bolter side sponsons


Or maybe

1x Executioner
2x standard


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

3xVANQUISHERS!!!!!, with hull HB only (and smokes and armour of course)

although thats going by looks alone, otherwise I'd say 2xNormal russ with hull HB's and 1 demolisher with Hull HB (again smokes and armour all round)

but the executioner is cool looking, and if you hide in some trees just blasting its finally a Leman russ worth buying sponsons for too


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Are the hull mounted one put in spot before gluing the hull together? Else pin/magnetize it so you can swap between either. Consider doing the same on the sponsons 

There is a new book awaiting its release in the spring. Id not make any special things with that coming up, if you really wanna get it all done now then go for some "standard" picks like 2 normal and a Demolisher, else hold the fingers a few months and see whats in the new Dex


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't mix lascannons and heavy bolters o the same tank... Either go anti-tank (lascannon) or anti infantry (3 heavy bolters), not a bit of both as they're both worth the same amount of points. Pintle stubbers are a bit of a waste, as the 2 sponson heavy bolters are actually worth less than the single heavy stubber! I'd say, try something like this:

Vanquisher w/ 3x Heavy Bolters
2x Leman Russ w/ Lascannons

That way, if you really want to get rid of a tank, you have 2 lascannons and a vanquisher cannon, and if you want to get rid of infantry (and the vanquisher cannon is no longer functioning...) you have 2 battle cannons and 3 heavy bolters.


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

2 normal leman russes on the flanks fully outfitted (meaning dont leave out the sponson weapons) and 1 demolisher in the middle able to rush, or take on a frontal assault....i havent lost yet fielding three tanks in my guard army.....except that one ork player but i blame that on the fact i think he was using about 1750 pts in a 1500 pt game


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Well my eventual plan is to include 6 Leman Russ total. for now, I'm sticking with 3 because...well...thats what I have, and they're in pieces so I have to assemble and paint them.

Plan to include 

3 Standard Russ
1 Vanquisher
1 Executioner
1 Demolisher

Seperate models, I'm a tread head...

but I like infantry too so I'll make a tank formation I can adapt to different situations


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

REmember as far as im aware if you fire an Ordinance weapon (like the battle cannon on a Leh Russ) you cant fire the other weapons, so is it really worth the points cost to include them? Am asking, not telling 

As for varients the Demolisher is sweet. Only Invul save for termies and an extra point of armour on the sides?? BARGAIN!! lol


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

It might be worth it if you lose the main gun you will still have more options on what to fire.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

One big turret gun, of your choice and heavy bolters in the hull and sponsons.

So it's one pie plate or nine shots. You still have a very capable vehicle even after two weapon destroyed results.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

You can't fire all more than one HB unless you stay still. Remember you can even fire the Battle Cannon if you move.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I keep my tanks relatively cheap and basic. I never use sponsons and normally equip each tank with a hull mounted lascannon. If I have points to spare I'll give them extra armor. 

2x Standard Battle Tanks
1x Vanquisher

or

2x Standard Battle Tanks
1x Demolisher


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok man, so some guys on here are telling you the extra lascannon isnt worth it and instead run all heavy bolters....let me give you a scenario to show how that is not smart.

Your running 3 tanks as your heavy support options and they are basically there to take out other tanks. You have plenty of infantry and can put a heavy bolter in each squad (which means in 2 troop choices you will have at the very least 6 heavy boltes and a crap load of lasguns) that much fire will even down a large amount of space marines (trust me i run both armies). While ur infantry fire on infantry ur tanks go tanking hunting with there battle cannons right? well the first thing your enemy will do is focus the majority off their fire on your tanks, and if they get a weapon destroyed the first thing to go will always be your battle cannon, and a russ with three heavy bolters cost just alil less than a 2 squad infantry platoon equipped with three bolters....so now they russ becomes an overpriced infantry killer with no anti tank abilities, which was its sole purpose. However if you give it a lascannon just in case you will still be able to fend off any tanks that are left if you lose your battle cannon, and trust me it happens alot


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Justicar Auarilius said:


> Ok man, so some guys on here are telling you the extra lascannon isnt worth it and instead run all heavy bolters....let me give you a scenario to show how that is not smart.
> 
> Your running 3 tanks as your heavy support options and they are basically there to take out other tanks. You have plenty of infantry and can put a heavy bolter in each squad (which means in 2 troop choices you will have at the very least 6 heavy boltes and a crap load of lasguns) that much fire will even down a large amount of space marines (trust me i run both armies). While ur infantry fire on infantry ur tanks go tanking hunting with there battle cannons right? well the first thing your enemy will do is focus the majority off their fire on your tanks, and if they get a weapon destroyed the first thing to go will always be your battle cannon, and a russ with three heavy bolters cost just alil less than a 2 squad infantry platoon equipped with three bolters....so now they russ becomes an overpriced infantry killer with no anti tank abilities, which was its sole purpose. However if you give it a lascannon just in case you will still be able to fend off any tanks that are left if you lose your battle cannon, and trust me it happens alot


Justicar has a point, you can set your Leman Russ up to be an anti-infantry machine however your infantry can do it more efficiently. For 190pts you can have an infantry platoon with three heavy bolters and 22 lasguns that can take objectives.


----------



## Soundwarp (Nov 7, 2008)

Is it true that 1 choice of heavy support will be 3 tanks instead of 1?

Have you considered a Flamer?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Soundwarp said:


> Is it true that 1 choice of heavy support will be 3 tanks instead of 1?



Nobody really knows at this point, as the Guard book is still sufficiently far away that tons of details are yet to leak out. This isn't really the place to talk Imperial Guard rumors, however.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

QuietEarth said:


> Justicar has a point, you can set your Leman Russ up to be an anti-infantry machine however your infantry can do it more efficiently. For 190pts you can have an infantry platoon with three heavy bolters and 22 lasguns that can take objectives.


Using that logic, a platoon can be set up to be a more efficient tank hunting unit, using three lascannon, and melta guns. The ONLY reason to take a russ is its an armour 14, pie plate dealing lump of death, and quite cheap. I'd take a Hull HB and thats it. Then I can afford more Leman Russ or a Basilisk for more Ordinance. Once you lose the battle cannon use the vehicle to block LOS, charges and ram things.


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok trigger, respectfully i disagree and so does most of the staff at GW, (whose reading this on my laptop right now) Your infantry platoon cannot be an effective tank hunting unit for this reason (and keep in mind key word is effective)

Say you have a full platoon, that gives you at max 3 las cannons and ima leave the melta guns out because if you got into melta gun range chances are you had to go towards the enemy which disabled you ability to fire a LC and everyone would choose to fire the LC over a melta. So just the infantry platoon itself before the LC costs you 160 pts all together. Now you add in 75 pts for 3 lascannons thats giving you 245 pts all together. Now thats pretty bad considering you can get 2 leman russes for that point cost (that will definaetly kill more tanks) or a support section for your cc with 3 lascannons at 165. Because remember a lasgun is unable to kill any normal tank, it just doesnt have the strength so if your trying to use an infantry platoon to take out tanks at all your basically wasting about 80 pts by not just getting a support section. This is why any experience guard player will tell you a basic infantry platoon should never be armed with a lascannon and the best thing to arm it with if your planning on using heavy weapons is a bolter.

Heres an alternative, if you really want some sort of anti armour in your infantry platoon then take a missile launcher for the reason that you can in a pinch take out a tank (S8 AP 3 isnt horrible) and the missile launcher frag version is still pretty good against infantry.

I know this was supposed to be about tanks, sorry for getting off topic but i just had to respond to what he said


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've always thought that three Leman Russes was a little lame, but it's undeniably extremely good. Each can cover a portion of the table, and when equipped with three heavy bolters and a heavy stubber, they can lay down more accurate anti-infantry fire than firing the battle cannon in some cases, particularly if the target has spread out. I'd bring the sponsons, because they're not expensive and they offer an option that tends to have its uses. Even if you never fire them in a given game, they're a good investment. 

A squadron of Leman Russ (not a vehicle squadron by game rules, but three Leman Russes) can be a game winner just by virtue of their battle cannons. Given good scatters, there's no reason for an infantry advance to ever reach your lines in sufficient numbers to be a serious threat. Deployed in an echelon formation (either left or right, depending on which flank you put them on), you can cover the entire table with an armored strongpoint-- the lead vehicle covers a forward arc, the middle covers the flank and half of the front, and the rear vehicle covers your own lines, as well as still being able to cover a portion of the front. As a Space Marine player, one of the things I really hate seeing across the table is a squadron of Leman Russes deployed in an intelligent formation, because I know there's really nowhere I can hide from all three of them at once, and the Guardsmen aren't going to be coming to me.


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

Well said horus. Couldnt agree more


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah thats exactly my point. The reason to take Leman Russ is the Battle Cannon. When I say 'by that logic' I don't mean you _should_


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

really does depend on what your trying to murder, a battle cannon has more potentail to wipe out whole squads or take a huge chunk out of them, while HB and a stubber maybe 2/3 shots a kill thats if all rounds hit.


----------

